# Blowing Puppy Coat



## PNWAlan (Oct 9, 2018)

Skye is full on into blowing his puppy coat. I was thinking it wasn't going to be too bad. That was until this morning. Last night I spent a good half hour massaging, picking, teasing and combing out big mats inside his right fore leg. This morning that same area was all matted up again. :crying: 

At least I know from your experiences that we will get over it. If I hadn't been fore warned I would be mightily tempted to shave him down. 

OK, Alan deep breaths... in...out...in...out.
This too shall pass- This too shall pass.


.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL! I'm sorry, I feel your pain! 

You are right, this too shall pass! I made it all the way through two, (Kodi and Panda) and cried uncle and cut one down. (Pixel) There is no right answer for every dog in every family, and no shame in deciding to take a break from all the mats either!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I don’t know what is normal but i swear every time I thought it was over it was like another “cycle” started. I just got in the habit of brushing and combing for a few minutes here and there whenever I could. I don’t know how much of a difference it made but I do know it became less and less of a chore, and he became better and better about holding still. It ended up being really good for me because he has a pretty dense coat that is a little high maintenance and blowing coat stage helped me find ways to work grooming into my life.


----------

